# New meaning to Giggling Veggies



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So Brutus has given a new meaning to the giggling veggies--he is the one "giggling." And he is an equal opportunity giggller--her doesn't care if it is a carrot or an eggplant. He will hump them all for several minutes, rest a bit (because he is really panting), and then back at it. Brutus was neutered at 6 1/2 months of age on 7/27. He never humped this much prior to surgery (actually rarely). Did they forget to remove something or is this a part of the hormonal surge? I have a female dog who he just bites and chases, but does not hump.

Any thoughts or advice? What happens if I remove the veggies from the toy box?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL do the veggies giggle while he does this? I would pee myself if it did and I saw it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You have the picture, Anne. And I guess it was funny at first, but we are on day 4!!! Not funny anyomre.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I can just imagine hearing the giggling from the other room and knowing he was going at it again. I have never had a dog that did much humping so I don't have any advise. Maybe he tried it once and they giggled so he keeps doing it just to make the noise. I would put the toys up for a month then bring them back out. By then he will probably have forgotten. Ok, so I did have some advice.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think this calls for video!
You could get on one of those funniest video shows, win lots of money and send Brutus to Hump Rehab. 

Its still day one for me hearing about this and I find it SOOOOO FUNNY!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Cheryl! Humping dogs can be a bit embarrassing, but this is a wee bit amusing to imagine.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I think this calls for video!
> Its still day one for me hearing about this and I find it SOOOOO FUNNY!


It's day one for me too and I am cracking up. ound: You need to video before you stop the behavior.

To stop him, you could say no or a sound that startles him, and take the toy and put it back in the toy box, might take a few days for him to give up his new found love. He might be heartbroken and feel like he's been dumped in the end. Maybe Dr. Phil could help him. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohmy gosh- I was just laughing out loud at my desk - what a sight that must be!!ound: My three only hump when they are trying to estalish who is boss that that moment, ususally during heavy playing and they each want to be in charge. Other than that mine never humped objects or people. Yikes!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*ROFL!!!!!

Oh my...... so sorry this is happening, Cheryl !









Can't help it..... it's just too hysterical when I picture it!!! Boys, boys, boys...... whatever will we do with them, eh?  lol*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I'm no help because, like everyone else, the mental picture this conjurs up is hysterical. I have those giggling veggies and the sound they make is funny on its own but in conjunction with a humping puppy......well, it really does call for video with accomanying audio of course! 

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now if I can stop laughing...
Seems like he is just a little confused right now. And if you take the veggies away, he'll probably replace it with something, or someone else.

Kodi will try to hump Shelby. She will sit down and he just slides off, or she bites him.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, this is just priceless - you gotta get a video before you stop it... lol Boys.... They will be boys... sigh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I can't stop laughing, imagining what this must look and sound like. 

Cheryl, I know it's probably not very funny to you. You just want him to stop it, I'm sure. I agree with Paige, tell him no and take it away whenever you find him doing it. It may take awhile for him to get over it. We had a neutered male dog many years ago who would hump if he couldn't see us. As soon as we came into view, he'd stop. Brutus may learn to not do it when you're around. However, unless he changes his 'love', the giggling will give him away every time ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheryl,

Does Brutus prefer the dainty carrot or the volumptious eggplant????? ound: 

*sigh*

I agree......you MUST get this on Youtube.  before we disclose the secret to stopping it! 

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Uh oh. Nico started humping his carrot when he was about the same size it is. Mercifully he has since stopped. I hope it isn't going to start up again after neutering. Now that he's bigger, I'd imagine there'd be a lot more giggling involved.

I agree that you should get Brutus and his Happy Carrot on video.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> Does Brutus prefer the dainty carrot or the volumptious eggplant????? ound:
> 
> Kara


This is hilarious!ound:
Yes,is he into the skinny vegetables or the fat ones?I hear eggplants have more tushin' for the pushin"ound: ound:

Oh my----
Seriously,I would strongly correct him verbally with a very firm no,then if he wasn't stopping,besides removal of the vegetables,I'd give him the two fingers on the neck like Cesar and make him submit while you verbally say No in a firm manner.He will stop.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys have to stop this right now!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am laughing so hard I am crying! The sound of those veggies make me laugh alone, but to have them giglle during the orgy is just TOO funny!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheryl, please, please, please, video tape this for your adoring forum members!!! ound: ound: You know -(wink, wink) I was told never to name a dog a something you didn't want then to become (ie. Cujo) Is little Brutus acting like a brute with those poor veggies? Or are the veggies consenting adult veggies? 

Seriously, I think there is a hormonal surge right after nuetering--- and it could also be that after a month or so after the operation they feel 100% again. 

Jasper humped our legs and arms when he was a wee 8wk old puppy- so we got him a hump buddy-- it was a stuffed Tiger from whinny the poo that was twice the size as him. Every time he would hump us we would give him tiger. 1.5 years old and now all he humps is Cash (who humps him back)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am laughing SOOOO hard right now! I literally, had to get off the computer and go make some coffee to "collect myself"!!!!!! The visual is hysterical.

_Julie said:_

_This is hilarious!ound:
Yes,is he into the skinny vegetables or the fat ones?I hear eggplants have more tushin' for the pushin"_

Ehh.....Umm......I thought "Gentlemen Preferred Carrots"??? ound:

I am going to have ban myself from this thread!!!! Or, maybe put an R rating on the title.

Have you tried the Bitter Apple spray? I bet he won't want to put his winky in anything stinky.....ound:

:banplease: Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried the Bitter Apple spray? I bet he won't want to put his winky in anything stinky.....ound:

:banplease: Kara[/QUOTE]

Remember Kara--
ound: Havs eat poo---a stinky winky won't "deter" him!ound: ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: ound: I was thinking the same thing Julie - "stinky" does not seem to bother them one bit!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Have you tried the Bitter Apple spray? I bet he won't want to put his winky in anything stinky.....ound:
> 
> :banplease: Kara


Remember Kara--
ound: Havs eat poo---a stinky winky won't "deter" him!ound: ound:[/quote]

Oh, yeah! I forgot about this!

The Princess does not eat her poo...she just examines it. ound: Then she prances off proudly!

Maybe put some panties on the veggies????????ound: Gosh, I dont' know!

I have an idea! Put the veggies near a BIG BALL!!!! That should do the trick!

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: ound: STOP IT!!!! I have moved from crying to peeing my pants!!!ound: ound: ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is the carrot in heat?????? Maybe it needs bitches britches! ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my this thread is a great entertainment tonight.









Looks like this guy loves his veggies also


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:laugh:That's funny Leeann!:laugh:

ound:Where in the world did you find that picture?I'm not sure what's funnier--the dog or that hippo!ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish I had a video camera, but your imaginations will have to fill in the blanks. (From your descriptions you seem to be right on.) I have included a couple pics. His favorite today was the green pepper. Yesterday it was the carrot. The day before the egg plant. What does that say about the morals of my dog?

Anyway, now that the weekend is here, I will try to take the veggies away and see what happens. I didn't want him to attack Roxie in his frustration so I have waited until I am home to supervise.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Cheryl,*

I will never look at these veggies the same way again, lol. Thanks for the laughs.

Janet


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:Well he is a two-timing cheat Cheryl!Typical man:boink:He is cheating on Ms.Pudgy Eggplant with Ms.Skinny Carrot,probably just till supper time or he needs his laundry done.......then he's back to Ms.Pudgy Eggplant!The Outrage!ound:

He is definitely enjoying Ms.Carrot in the pictures!I don't think I'd ever buy another vegetable for him--EVER!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tee hee. he even likes doing it with a mirror so he can watch. boys will be boys. thanks for the pictures Cheryl. Now, I would take away the veggies.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh Lord help me! This has to be one of the funniest threads I've ever read! We may need to give him the title "Humping King" (remember "Dancing Queen"?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now that's funny, those pictures are a hoot. Thanks Cheryl for helping and letting us have fun with this. ound: 
I agree it's now time to take those veggies away, sorry poor guy mom's got to do what mom's got to do. Good luck.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lordy, lordy, lordy....now I know I'm in the right place


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ROFLMBO !!!!! 

Everyone's asleep still and here I am trying so hard not to LOL and PIMP!!! You all are naughty!!! ound: :suspicious:

Cheryl, those pics are priceless!!

I can't think of anything wittier to say than what has already been said, so I'm going to sign off now, crawl back to bed and try not to get obsessed with images of ravaged veggies and Brutus "Sir Humpsalot" dancing through my head. Sheesh!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> Tee hee. he even likes doing it with a mirror so he can watch. boys will be boys. QUOTE]
> 
> OMG, I am cracking up, this is too funny. Poor Butus just trying to get him some good lovin. And the mirrow shot, oooh my, he's kinky.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! This thread made me laugh so hard, I actually started crying. What a great way to start the morning.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!! The pictures are PRICELESS!!!!!!! ound: ound: ound: Oh, and the mirror makes it all the more "sexy". Now, all you need is a "spinning doggie bed" with red satin sheets, and maybe a strobe light!ound: 

I'd hate to see the veggies go  Does Brutus like stuffed animal toys as much as Gucci? I mean...for "play" and not humping? LOL I'd worry that he would just find another stuffed toy.

Gosh, I can't stop laughing! Maybe if you got him a blow up dog, he would leave the veggies alone?? ound: 

I, obviously, know nothing about stopping male dogs from humping! hehe.. 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm reading this thread for the first time, there should be a X- rated warning.ound: ound: :nono: :nono: ound: ound:

Very cute pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you think we have too much time on ou hands? Or are we just easily amused???
Every time I hear the "giggles" now, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Cheryl!! I just read this thread! Brutus has certainly "grown up", hasn't he? I guess he likes the sound effects of the Giggling Veggies? Thank goodness he's using those instead of poor little Roxie. I'll never look at the Giggling Veggies without thinking of "Doggie Porn" again!ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone send her a video camera.... HAHAHAHAHA

The photos are too much... and Marj... Sir Humpsalot??? ound:ound:
This thread is soooo funny!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh My.....boys will be boys!
Those pics are great.....!!
My Daisy (yes, my female Daisy) has a daily hump-fest on a stuffed black dog (it's called a SnugglePuppy) that she has had since she was a puppy...
Too funny!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I had chosen not to reply to this post before as I was not clever enough to keep up with all of you. But now, Brady has caught wind of this situation and we have a small issue here. He was very jealous that his favorite girlfriend (although they had not consumated the relationship) was cheating with the Brutus. He got so angry that I had to escort Miss Carrot (the tramp) out the door. Brady has resorted to some abusive behavior with Miss Carrot. What I can say except he was very upset about her cheating waysound:. Here is the sad photos of what happened to her today. Ahh, what a shame. Yes, she lost an arm and some of her stuffing in the incident.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This thread is hysterical. I love it. Cheryl, be sure to tell Chester the Veggie Molester (aka Brutus) that we are laughing with him not at him. 

Susan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Well you know Karen, it's always the man in a relationship that has the hardest time letting go, and is usually the one that resorts to violence. Looks like Brady has taken this route, you may need to take him anger management. Good Luck


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,I say Ms.Carrot ought to thank her lucky leaves that MS.Eggplant never got ahold of her!She would of threw that bimbo carrot in the oven--peeled!Served her orange butt filet style to Brutus!Poor Brady......He needs to find him a decent puppy girl to build a long term relationship with.Vegetable flings never last Brady....I'm sorry:hug:


----------

